# Kelp / Humic Acid (complete, total) newbie questions



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Greetings all and hope everyone is safe and healthy and your domains are a-bangin!

Unable to spend as much time on the forums as I used to / wish I could, I have bounced around the forums for some time now (most,y late at night and pre-dawn) and am finding info on applying / using kelp and humic acid sorta interspersed broadly in various threads but, Question: is there one particular thread (or a YouTube video) that can serve as somewhat of a "general primer" for someone who has product enroute but, with a backpack and hose end sprayer, has NO IDEA what I am doing? :lol:

I must admit I am even further behind the curve on the whole kelp & humic acid bandwagon than I was in missing the PRG train (edit: which has certainly turned out gangbusters, since! :thumbup: ) but, life has settled down somewhat so, I just ordered 1 gallon each of the following 2 products:

Liquid Kelp Organic Seaweed Extract Fertilizer Concentrate: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008YG4580/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=AR7IL54OAN4GX&th=1

And ...

Organic Liquid Humic Acid with Fulvic Concentrate: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSAOFUG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=AR7IL54OAN4GX&psc=1

Q - Are these particular products ones that any of you are using or have used?

Q - am I correct in understanding that applying these products with my 4-gal backpack sprayer (pretty time consuming) will be more effective than a hose end sprayer? (soooo much quicker! 

Q - my 4-gal backpack sprayer is calibrated to 4-gals typically being dispensed across right at about 1,500 sf - *SHOULD I AIM FOR AN OUNCE OF EACH "per gallon"? (would equal approx 3oz per 1k sf  OR .... AN OUNCE OF EACH product "per 1,000 sq ft?" (Would equal 1-1/2 just round it up to 2 Oz of each product mixed into 4 gals water)*

I intend to read follow the directions; however; all the directions I've read thus far refer to 100 ("one hundred") square feet, as opposed to 1,000 sf; Q - with between 25,000 and 30,000 sf, should I be looking for 55- gallon drums of this stuff? :shock:

Q - Can I apply BOTH products together, perhaps even with my fungicide prevention program sprays (typically and roughly ~ 21-days apart?

I appreciate the help of those of you who are already well versed in applying these products; and, I am a tad excited as it occurred to the wife and I we have really done all we can to bring our TTTF as far as we can but, the l,ain and simple fact is we are up against not just N.C. red clay (soaks up moisture during rains and then turns to brick when sun comes out) but, ALSO all the foothills iron and granite stone, not far beneath the surface of very fragile topsoils ...

Thanks again and in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I have used products from N-EXT, Simply Lawn Solution and Kelp4Less. I primarily use products I buy locally from:

https://www.southernorganicsandsupply.com/
Southern Organics & Supply
4813 East Fork Lane
Monroe, NC 28110

I use a back pack sprayer. The products I use can be mixed together or mixed with herbicides, fungicides...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I use the GS Kelp as part of various cocktails with blackstrap molasses, Simple Lawn Solution's Root Hume (Humic/Fulvic), and yucca. I picked up some K4L Extreme Blend which I might rotate into the mix. I use a Blue Mule hose end sprayer and add the appropriate amounts that I want to apply per given square footage (usually 1000-1500), and just spray it out evenly. I pick a metering jet that allows me to empty the sprayer in 2-3 minutes. I have sprayed the GS Kelp on its own, too. I think it has helped reduce stress in the peak of the summer and have used it to bring plants back from severe transplant shock (hostas). I hope this helps.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@troksd @Chris LI Thank you both, very much!

I used to add molasses (and beer!) to my mixes many years ago (former home); I am looking forward to seeing my wife's eyes roll when I put it back on the shopping list! :lol:

Wow, I'd be thrilled to find a local supplier!

I am really looking forward to applying these products and, right now, I am only dealing with 1/3 to 1/2 that is severely compacted, etc so, I will focus applications on this areas to start with.

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I use both a backpack sprayer (Chapin and soon Flowzone) and hose end sprayer (Ortho). I mix the product in a 5 gallon bucket with a drill and *THIS*. I typically spray the product as a foliar application, say in the evening time, the day before my irrigation is set to run that way it has time take the product in via the foliar and then is watered into the soil that following morning. I've used the Green County stuff, but have moved to the Kelp4less products this season. I have mixed the Green County product with herbicides and insecticides and will do the same with the Kelp4less product, too.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning and thanks, @Methodical !

(Note to add one if those nifty mixing attachments to my next Lowe's-run / shopping list! :thumbup: )

You actually answered one of my next questions before I got to it and that is,

WHERE ARE MEMBERS GOING TO PURCHASE / ORDER YOUR PRODUCT? (Greene County Fertilizer and N-EXT specifically I guess as Kelp 4 Less (aka - K4L) seems to have their website quite "mainstream" and accessible and Simply Lawn Solutions is readily available via Amazon.)

Just trying to shorten my learning curve as to where to get the best bang for the buck as far as potency, price, shipping, etc.

I wonder if and when on-line places like DoMyOwnPestControl and Solutions are going GTO start carrying liquid aerators, kelp and humic? (perhaps they already are and I just didn't see those products)

Edit: I checked the DMOPC website and I see they are carrying liquid aerators and humic and kelp etc albeit, none of the brand names I'm seeing favored here on TLF (I.e., K4L, N-EXT, Greene County Fertilizers, etc.)

*WHERE IS EVERYONE FINDING THE "Best Bang for the Buck" for liquid aerators and humic and kelp, etc?*


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

If you are new to spraying, head over to the nozzle thread to figure out what nozzles you need. They are cheap and will make your goals a lot easier .


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Biggylawns, that's good advice, I'll take it! :thumbup:

I actually have had two nozzles on my Amazon list for sometime now ( TeeJet TT11004-VP Turbo TeeJet Tip - Red; and, TeeJet XR11004VS Extended Range Spray Tip, 0.18-0.37 GPM, 30-60 psi, Stainless Steel - Red) but, I did fail to order them (any!) new nozzles in my last several orders :|

I have a red nozzle that came with my Chapin 24v backpack sprayer which I'll likely use as it puts out quite a fine spray (wouldn't g9 so far as to call it a mist, though).

If I understand the products correctly, with kelp and humic acid the finer the spray the better as they are more effective through foliar applications (I think I have that right ...?)

The liquid soil aerator I don't think requires such a fine spray as I actually want that getting down into the root zone so, I may even use the adjustable brass nozzle I normally use for insecticide applications. That liquid soil aerator actually arrives Weds this week while the kelp and humic are another week out so, I am going to get the liquid soil aerator down one evening before they call for rain (and then another liquid soil aerator app right before I seed in late August / early September of this year)


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You're welcome! I have also sprayed beer on the lawn back in the 90's after watching the Jerry Baker Gardening specials on PBS. 

A year or two ago, I considered doing it again with unpalatable beers that have found their way into my fridge, but never got around to it. However, with the state of things with Covid-19, I might actually need to drink them to avoid going to the store with Covid-19 cases peaking in my area.

Anyway, thanks for mentioning the nozzles regarding foliar apps for kelp. I have intended to apply kelp as foliar apps, but was concerned about clogging the nozzle in case the particles were too large. That was one reason I chose the hose end sprayer (the other was that it is much faster 2-3 minutes vs. 10-15 minutes for the same area). Hopefully, we can get other folks to offer their experiences and suggestions.

I know you were more interested in the kelp and humic products you mentioned, but I have another product that I've applied with the kelp that has worked well with it. Essential 1-0-1. The horticulturist who works for me swears by it and used it all the time when he worked at a tree company several years ago (I'm not 100% that he was a certified arborist, earning ISA credits, but he's definitely very knowledgable in the field). I buy it for him now, as it's one of his "go to" products we use, and prefers that and one other product for our plantings, even though I offer to obtain other products for him. He uses it as a soil drench, more than a foliar app.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

These products should be applied just for fun. They likely have little to no effect on the lawn. If humic/fulvic/kelp were actually effective they would be used by farmers all over the world to maximize yield.

I haven't seen a good study showing that adding humic acid does anything. I have a humic/fulvic/kelp blend and I spray with soap just for fun. I believe the soap at least do something (I hope). I'm very skeptical about these products. Here are some things you can do that are either free or cost about the same that will actually help your lawn:

1. Buy an extra blade for your mower
2. Buy a sharpening kit, or grinding wheel.
3. Mow your lawn 2x a week as needed.
4. Get a soil test
5. Buy a rain gauge

There are many things you can do that are free or cost $20 that would be better than putting in unproven scam products on your lawn. Stay safe and use common sense.

EDIT: if you absolutely must spend money on useless things like this Kelp4less is a good place to buy from, great prices. I bought one bag from them but won't be wasting money on this nonsense anymore.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

john5246 said:


> 5. Buy a rain gauge


Don't pay for a rain gauge. Milorganite will send you a free one if you write them a testimonial.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Evening, John!

I hear ya and I will know within several weeks what direction I will maintain or head in. The liquid soil aerator I should know by end of next week ...

I too would appreciate some scientific research!

I have checked off all items of your very sensible list EXCEPT, thanks to PGR, I only need to mow twice a month (which considering the hills I deal with is a BLESSING! :lol:


----------

